# Halfmoon Plakat Contest



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I need two judges so please pm me if you will be online on the 17th of January. Fish must be an Hmpk. There will be two classes, female and male. Example of what your entry should look like.
Name: Lillian
Fish's name: Helen
Class: Female
Picture of fish. 
______________________________________________________________
Entries will not be accepted past the sixteenth of January. Results will be in on the 20th of January (Unless there's a lot more entries then expected). There will be a first second and third place winner for each class. First place winner will recieve an animated picture of their fish. Second place will recieve a black and white animated picture of their fish. Third place will recieve a drawing of their fish by me. 
*************************************************************
Again the fish has to be an HmPk, and I need two judges so pm me if you will be online on the 17th of January. Thanks, LaQ


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

HMPK only? D: Aww.... Can I be a judge?  And did you get permission? I always ask that. lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah I got permission, and yeah you can be a judge! Sorry it's only hmpk's, maybe I'll do ct's sometime So I only need one more judge now!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!  Oh, and I have like, PKs and VTs, too. I feel so left out from people who have other tail types... ^^; lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I guess it could be pk's too, Edit: There will be four category's now, same category's and everything exept now there will be pk female and males too. Same prizes and everything Lol yeah now I realize how that could make people feel left out, now there will be more


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

bummmp


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can I be a judge?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah sure, will you be online on the 17th?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, she got permission.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe, any specific time?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Name: Hannah
Fish's name: Zeke
Class: Male


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

um let's say 5:30 @Mad


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

also because pk's are now welcome for entry, along with the class please state weather the fish is an hmpk or a pk


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

hannah16 said:


> Name: Hannah
> Fish's name: Zeke
> Class: Male


He is a HMPK


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks for your entry!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know if we have the same time. XD what time is it for you at the moment?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

9:25 a.m.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hhhmmm we are a few hours apart....so 5:30 there is 8:30 pm here. I might not be able to do that... I'm very sorry.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

what's a time you would be online?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... Maybe you should search the time for the other time zones and post it here. I'm in the east so it's different from central like yours. Right now it's 2pm sharp.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

so your one hour ahead of me, and mad is three hours


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would love to enter or be a judge, but you already have two judges and I only have two crowntails! Good luck to all of the contestants!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks! Sorry you can't judge:|


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Name: Fabian
Fish's name: Fizz
Class: Male
Type:HMPK


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a good competition!!
How many entries are allowed by everyone?
Just asking :-D


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*Here is my RWB Patriot*

Name: Tanseattle
Fish's name: Patriot
Class: Male
Type:HMPK


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Two entries per person


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your entries guys!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*Female HMPK*

Name: Tanseattle
Fish's name: Fekoi
Class: Female
Type:HMP


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks Tanseattle


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So beautiful, if only I had one


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I have a plakat!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

This contest is over a year old and will be closed. Please check the dates before you post...thanks


----------

